

Hiring by Curiosity - agranig
http://www.sipwise.com/news/jobs/hiring-by-curiosity-part-1/

======
agranig
Another hint, in case you're getting "400 Bad Request" errors: this is NOT a
REST API, read the code again!

------
agranig
We've currently 5 people who've solved this quiz... nah, is it really too
hard?

